# Spring Water Levels and Numbers



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

I drove through numerous counties south of 94 and east of the Missouir River last week. It was for work. Potholes are full of water and ducks. Pintails, mallards, and teal are everyhere. Also saw bluebills, redheads, canvasbacks, ringbills, gadwell, wdigeon, and a pair of wood ducks near Linton. Go figure.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not sure what you mean by ....go figure????That's the way it's supposed to be isn't it?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Not sure what you mean by ....go figure????That's the way it's supposed to be isn't it?


...take note he is from minnesota...maybe its jealousy? :beer:


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Not sure what you mean by ....go figure????That's the way it's supposed to be isn't it?


I think the "go figure" was related to seeing the wood ducks?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Scott LeDuc said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what you mean by ....go figure????That's the way it's supposed to be isn't it?
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am from MN and I would say it is jealousy.... ;-)


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Dont be jealous, be concerned. The ducks and the water is plentyful but the nesting cover is getting very scarce.The water levels are very high ;flooding out the nesting cover that is close to the high water line. Planting is being done right to the waterline.Waterfowl of all kinds are nesting in very close proximity.Sorry if I am raining on anyones parade, but conditions are not as good as one may think.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm see A LOT of wood ducks this year around the Missouri R. region.


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

Of course I am jealous, but at my age I have earned it. I was referring to the wood ducks near Linton. They seem a bit out of their element in a prairie setting.

I am in western ND as I write this. The pheasant population seems incredible, or maybe it is the lack of cover this time of year. I see between 150-200 every day.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

There has always been wood ducks where you find water and wood... The Red River is full of them... on both sides of the state line. oke:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It's wierd...We are seeing fewer Wood Ducks by my house this year. Normally, lot's nesting by the river. Did see my first Greater Scaup's by my house in the coulee's...Kind of cool. Lot's of Canada's on the nest by the house this year too.


----------



## BadgerDucker (Jan 18, 2010)

A little off the topic, but we shot a pair of woodies last oct. in the maddock area. First woodies i've seen out there in 11 years of hunting


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am seeing 3-4 nesting pairs every morning on my 3 mile drive to work. Considering the only water is the ditches and a small creek I see that as pretty good.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Water levels around here seem to be a little lower than last year as far as flooding goes. I'm seeing a ton of bull sprigs here just like last year but come opening day I see nothing but young birds. Guess they all go to Minnesota, go figure. :wink: Really want to put one on the wall maybe this year my luck will change.


----------

